
This business card-sized Japanese phone bucks the giant-phone trend - ardy42
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/10/this-business-card-sized-japanese-phone-bucks-the-giant-phone-trend/
======
moviuro
Reminds me of the light phone

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-
phone-2#/](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/light-phone-2#/)

